# Rocket Appartamento a good buy in 2022?



## justsellmeanichezero (6 mo ago)

I've just received my Niche zero and my plan was to buy a Gaggia Classic Pro (and maybe the PID mod). I'm from Latin America and there's basically no option for a "good" espresso machine (to buy locally) other than the Gaggia mentioned. 
I was about to pull the trigger but then i came across this website *espressocoffeeshop* that ships directly to my country and has the best prices i've seen in any other website.

So my question, is the Rocket Appartamento a good buy in 2022 at $1050? Or is there any other option in that price range (maybe up to $1400-1500) in said website?

Things to keep in mind:
1. It should be "future-proof", i would like to keep this machine for many years. Is it built to last? (And in case to failure, are there replacement parts available to buy?
2. I would be making no more than 2-3 shots a day


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

@RocketTim 👆


----------



## Bigbrownbear (Oct 7, 2020)

Rincewind said:


> @RocketTim 👆


👍🙌


----------

